# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Goal: 10,000 calls for Justin Amash from RonPaulForums

## malkusm

Let's try to get 10,000 calls on behalf of Justin Amash from members of the forums. I'm in for at least 500 calls between now and election day. I will post my total for each day in this thread so that we can keep track of our progress. 

*Sign up to make GOTV calls for Justin Amash:* http://bit.ly/gotv4amash

*Total: 522*

*Post your calls below so I can add them to the total!*

----------


## Michigan11

Made 50 calls today in about 2 hours, in between doing other things...

----------


## MRoCkEd

Signing up now to do calls!

----------


## Jeremy

> Signing up now to do calls!


OK!

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## malkusm

Bump for the morning crew. Please sign up to make calls at http://bit.ly/gotv4amash

----------


## biles1234

Dedicated volunteers hit over 500 doors today. What have you done?? Without volunteers we will lose this race. It is our race to lose without a solid GoTV effort. Please help out!

----------


## brenden.b

I will be making phone calls this weekend! Sign up and join the fun!

----------


## malkusm

Just got a call from the Amash campaign, I'll be making calls today.

----------


## Dark Aerow

Just signed up to make calls saturday and monday.

----------


## malkusm

> Just signed up to make calls saturday and monday.


Awesome! 

I added my 100 calls for the day to the total in the OP. Does anyone else have calls that need to be added to the counter?

----------


## Rocco

25 calls!

----------


## malkusm

> 25 calls!


Added, thanks!

Everyone please post the calls you've made here so that we can keep track of our progress.

----------


## Michigan11

Making calls right now. I just emailed and said send me over a list, and I got 100 in front of me. Going to try and do these before 9pm, the cutoff time...

Edit: Since I first posted this I made 32 calls, talked to maybe 10 people, so alot of times you will be leaving a message from a script. Just posting this for any people considering making these calls - it's very easy. Going to take a 5 minute break and then make more. This does make a difference, talked to a few people who really like Justin and are now going to his website. It makes a difference, and who knows how many others will hear the voice messages and hear his name again or for the first time, you never know...

----------


## Michigan11

Just Did 50 calls, add it to the list!

Going to do the other 50, maybe more tomorrow, getting sort of late, but very good response today from some callers. A few were thankful for hearing a real voice and were genuinely scincere about taking down some information to check him out and have been hearing alot of good things about him. Very encouraging.

----------


## malkusm

> Just Did 50 calls, add it to the list!
> 
> Going to do the other 50, maybe more tomorrow, getting sort of late, but very good response today from some callers. A few were thankful for hearing a real voice and were genuinely scincere about taking down some information to check him out and have been hearing alot of good things about him. Very encouraging.


Added!

I have a list of another 100 calls to make for tomorrow for the Plainfield Meet and Greet....and then I assume it switches over to good old-fashioned GOTV calls for the weekend.

----------


## Michigan11

> Added!
> 
> I have a list of another 100 calls to make for tomorrow for the Plainfield Meet and Greet....and then I assume it switches over to good old-fashioned GOTV calls for the weekend.


Nice!

Just finished another 50 calls - Add 'em up!

----------


## malkusm

Just finished 100 more calls for the Plainfield Meet-and-Greet tonight!

----------


## ninepointfive

great work!

----------


## Michigan11

> *Justin Amash* Would you like to be a part of this campaign to empower people, not government? I need your help to get out the vote on Monday and Tuesday. Please click here to sign up: http://amashforcongress.wufoo.com/fo...v-signup-form/.


He posted this today, and is looking for people to make calls....

I just signed up for a list to get sent over on Monday (night before the election).

Bump!

----------


## Dark Aerow

I've signed up for calls today and monday, I haven't received any information from the campaign today about making calls?  Not sure why.

----------


## brenden.b

> I've signed up for calls today and monday, I haven't received any information from the campaign today about making calls?  Not sure why.


I second that. I was supposed to make calls this afternoon, but didn't receive any information or communication from the campaign. Perhaps they have so many willing volunteers that they don't need us? I hope that is it, because that would definitely be a good problem to have.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Same here about not receiving any names. Hopefully we'll get them tomorrow for Monday's calls.

----------


## Michigan11

That's strange, maybe Biles1234 has an answer to that.

Meanwhile, here are Amy's numbers, I'm sure it's not a problem posting them...

Office: 616-719-1935

----------


## brenden.b

Just received an e-mail from Amy and she notified me that the campaign is basically done with phone calls, as their main method of GOTV will be door-to-door. She apologized for not contacting us today regarding our signing up for phone calls.

I notified her that if there is anything else we can do to please contact us. 

Until then, we should focus our attention on promoting Amash on this forum and others and trying to help him reach his fundraising goal of $500,000 before the Primary, as he requested on his Facebook page. I have started a thread in "General Politics" , so please feel free to bump it up!

----------


## Jeremy

That's plain weird.......................................

"don't make calls so we can canvass"

um ok........

----------


## MRoCkEd

> That's plain weird.......................................
> 
> "don't make calls so we can canvass"
> 
> um ok........


Agreed. Well, I guess it's a good sign if the campaign has everything covered..

----------


## Jeremy

> Agreed. Well, I guess it's a good sign if the campaign has everything covered..


or maybe they don't know what they're doing lol

----------


## brenden.b

It is a curious method and I do hope it works out. I just figured they would be doing GOTV phone calls and door-to-door leading up the Primary. It's good to hear, though, that everything seems to be covered.

Hopefully Tuesday will be a day of celebration!

----------


## brenden.b

> or maybe they don't know what they're doing lol


I don't think that would be fair to say.

----------


## Jeremy

i said "maybe"

----------


## brenden.b

> i said "maybe"


Okay, fair enough.

----------


## biles1234

Hey everyone,

*There are absolutely more calls for people to make.* You'll be contacted by the office in the morning. For those that haven't signed up to make calls, sign up at the link below and let's win this thing!!

http://amashforcongress.wufoo.com/fo...v-signup-form/

----------


## Dark Aerow

Just got my list of 100 calls to make throughout the day.  Maybe I'll be able to get done early and make some more calls later.

If you haven't already signed up to make calls, do it now! 

It's easy and a great way to help out the campaign.

----------


## brenden.b

Add my 47 calls to the total!

----------


## Dark Aerow

You can add my 43 call to the total. 

Got called out on a job and couldn't finish the entire 100.

----------

